# Stiff glass door



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Hiya

I have 3 Viv exotic vivs , 1 3ft and 2x 4ft and mostly they are fine but one of the doors on one of the 4 fts is unbelievably stiff, I've tried switching it around but wherever I put it or whichever way up it takes a heck of a lot of effort to slide open (no locks on the Viv) 

Can anyone suggest anything to remedy the problem 

Heather


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

That's odd, can you lift the door out easily? Check and see that there's nothing stuck in the runners, pop them off and clean them to be sure. Do you have anything heavy on top of the viv that could cause the top to bow? Are the runners clipped fully in place?


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

No the door won't lift out easily, it's a heck of a job getting it out to be honest

Yes there is something heavy on top of the Viv actually, another Viv :lol2:, but to be fair it was really stiff before the second Viv was up there and the top doesn't seem at all bowed, but I could try moving the supports for the top Viv (there is a gap between Viv one and Viv 2, necessary due to electrics) 

The runners all seem clipped in ok, wouldn't both doors be stiff if the runners were the problem, it's only the door on the right hand side that's terrible


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes it does seem a bit strange, I would suspect something stuck in the runners, eliminate that first by taking them off and cleaning them, both top and bottom.

Have you tried swapping the doors around from side to side, or from viv to viv? That would eliminate a problem with the glass itself, if it binds on both vivs then it's the glass, if it only binds on one then it's not.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Your previous post made me think, about the top bowing, so I shifted around the props for the Viv above (wooden blocks) and added a third one and voila problem solved : victory:, I can actually get in the vivarium without having to go to the gym and work out first :lol2:

I guess even though it looked ok it must have be slightly bowed but with the weight spread over more legs it's sorted it out

Thanks


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I thought that might be it, it happens especially with longer vivs when the weight on top is concentrated towards the middle, it only needs to bow a few mm to cause the doors to bind, and over a 4' length that would be hard to spot unless you have a 4' straight edge to check it with.

Anyway glad to hear it's sorted!


----------

